# Los Audi Drivers



## lucykirkham1 (Jul 30, 2007)

I recently upgraded to Windows Vista and on doing so my sound drivers seem to have been lost somehow. I have now gone back to XP but still cannot access my audio. When attempting to play any music I get this error message- 
Windows Media Player cannot play the file because there is a problem with your sound device. There may not be a sound device installed on your computer, it may be in use by another program, or it may not be functioning properly.
0xC00D11BA: Cannot play the file
Windows Media Player cannot play the file because there is a problem with your sound device, such as a sound card or sound controller. You may encounter this error message for one of the following reasons: 

Your sound device is in use by another program. Quit other programs that may be using your sound device, and then try to play the file again. 
Your sound device is not functioning properly. To troubleshoot the problem, see the Sound Troubleshooter in Windows Help or refer to your sound device's documentation. 
You do not have a sound device installed on your computer. Install a sound device, and then try to play the file again. 
Error ID = 0xC00D11BA, Condition ID = 0x00000000

I cannot understand this as I never had a problem before upgrading to XP and no matter what I try I cannot solve this, any ideas?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you please list the specs of your PC ( make, model, Integrated sound or a PCI card, OS). It sounds like you lost the sound drivers when you upgraded to Vista. Please Post the info so we can try to find the correct driver.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## lucykirkham1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks! My computer is an Iqon TECS03 made by Philips Multimedia. I am unsure of what sound card was in place as it was pre built with no installation discs. All I know is it is Philips Multimedia I'm afraid.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

OK, This is not much info to go on. Please download and run EVEREST (it is free). Post the results. Also go to your device manager and see if the are any errors (yellow or red exclamation points). Post these results also.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## lucykirkham1 (Jul 30, 2007)

All my devices are working properly except the fact that it tells me I have no audio device I have checked the speakers and even tried headphones but wth no luck. Have downloaded Everest but not sure what I am looking at. 
Device Description	Type
SiS 7012 Audio Device	PCI
Device	Identifier	Device Description
wave-in.0	0001 0050	Modem #0 Line Record
Device	Identifier	Device Description
wave-out.0	0001 0051	Modem #0 Line Playback

Motherboard Name	Foxconn 661M03-G (3 PCI, 1 AGP, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN, IEEE-1394)

Field	Value
Audio Adapter	SiS 7012 Audio Device
Dont know if any of this helps.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

First, uninstall the drivers for your SIS sound card. Then reboot in safe mode, turn off any antivirus and install the new driver. Here is a link for this driver:

http://www.sis.com/download/download_step1.php

Please post back with your results.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## lucykirkham1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi thanks How do i uninstall the drivers and reboot in safe mode? also the link you posted brings up a blank page.
Have downloaded the audio drivers but I am getting an error message saying that it is not a valid Win32 application


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

OOPS, sorry about the link. Here is a new link you have to accept the terms, you will see the driver SIS 7012 just below the agreement page:
http://www.sis.com/download/agreement.php?id=155808&url=download_step1.php?id=155808
To uninstall the driver go to the device manager and click on the + for sound and open it up. Right click on the drivers (SIS) to uninstall or remove. Then reboot your PC and hit F8 repeatly, you will then come to a prompt, select safe mode. Disable your antivirus and download the driver and install. Then reboot and let us know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## lucykirkham1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Drivers (SIS) is not on my device manager and once I am in safe mode I cant disable antivirus or download anything as it says the IP is invalid. However when I go into audio on my device properties there is only one optionfor the device which is Modem #0 Line Playback and the Soun card usually selected under the devices isn't there.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Be sure in your BIOS that the onboard audio is enabled. Did you find any errors in your device manager? When you downloaded the SIS 7012 file, it is a zip folder. Did you extract the folder? If not creare a new folder and name it SIS 7102 in my documents. Direct the extraction to this folder. Open the folder and read the readme txt. This will tell you how to uninstall and reinstall the driver. Follow this procedure. Post back with your results.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## lucykirkham1 (Jul 30, 2007)

I got two error messages saying:
'-536870397'
and 'Fail to install audio driver for Windows XP'


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

When you reinstalled XP. Was this a clean Install?
I will contact the TSF hardware team. I may be missing something.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The latest audio driver from SiS for the 7012 was so buggy that it wouldn't install. It always gives that error. What model computer/laptop is this? Download the driver from the manufacturer. If you post the model, we can find it for you.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi TheMatt,
These are the specs I got after Lucykirkham1 ran Everest:

All my devices are working properly except the fact that it tells me I have no audio device I have checked the speakers and even tried headphones but wth no luck. Have downloaded Everest but not sure what I am looking at. 
Device Description Type
SiS 7012 Audio Device PCI
Device Identifier Device Description
wave-in.0 0001 0050 Modem #0 Line Record
Device Identifier Device Description
wave-out.0 0001 0051 Modem #0 Line Playback

Motherboard Name Foxconn 661M03-G (3 PCI, 1 AGP, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN, IEEE-1394)

Field Value
Audio Adapter SiS 7012 Audio Device

This is a generic PC. 
Thanks for jumping in.
Bill


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Try this:
http://www.foxconnchannel.com/support/downloads_detail.aspx?ID=en-us0001191

I'm asleep today unfortunately.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

IQon support page.

http://www.iqonsupport.ie/


----------

